

A Tool to Organize Our Many Organizers - From Pakistan - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/02/technology/circuits/02proto.html?ex=1346385600&en=0e320da24a760a82&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
chaostheory
From the looks of the screencast, the tool is truly awesome. There's only one
problem. I've waiting for this site to open up for at least 2-3 years now....
I almost forgot about this site until this article came about...

